# How long to Down reg?



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm hoping some ladies who have down regulated before will help me? How long should I expect it to take before my period arrives? I am on day 31 of my cycle and have been down regulating for 10 days now. My cycles are usually over 40 days in length but will the down reg drug (buserelin) bring it on any earlier? My mood swings have really begun to kick in now and the thought of being on this drug another two weeks or more fills me with horror   . I have a scan booked for 9th Feb so in 6 days so will I definitely have needed to bleed before then to be 'down regged' or is there something they can give me to bring on a bleed? Sorry if these are basic questions, it's just that I was on SP last time and didn't down reg. Just hoping everything goes smoothly   


Thanks for any help you can give me xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was on Buserelin and I didn't bleed until about 15 days.  I can't answer the scan question though, as I had to phone my clinic one I bled and then they scanned me.

Try not to worry about it though, as I know that there are other drugs they can give you to bleed if the Buserelin doesn't work.

Good luck.

x


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Stacey


Thanks for your reply. I think I will probably need to take it for another week as my period won't be due until after my scan. All very confusing but thanks for your post! xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi louisoscar

i am on Buserelin at the moment.my last two cycle's have been 38-40 days i am am normally 28 days,i have been on the injections since the 15th January and didn't started to bleed until 2nd feb and had my baseline scan today and all going good .i am not back until the 17th but still have to continue the jabs on a lower dose from 0.5 to 0.2 and start the tablets.hope this can help a little bit xx


----------



## leinlondon (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Louisoscar, 

Just out of interest... how long did it take in the end for AF to show up? I am on day 2 on the suprecur now but have quite irregular cycles (they have been known to be from 29 to 40 days). Also, did you experience any of the side effects after taking it for a while? I was very tearful while on Clomid so am hoping I escape this time round but doubt it will be that easy!

Take care, hope all is going well 

Leah x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

ive done ivf twice before and didnt bleed at all whilst down regulating with buserelin.


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

using buserelin for a week so far and period is really heavy which I didnt get the last 2 attempts at icsi.  .bit worrying coz zita west reckons you should always get period because your body hasnt shut down properly either due to a follicle from last cycle or pregnant before started d/r.doesnt say a lot for my last 2 .


----------

